# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  هل خروج الدم من الرجل يفطر .؟

## سراج منير

** *     هل خروج الدم من الرجل يفطر .؟**الحمد لله رب العالمين* *اولا لابد من ان نعلم ان الدم الذى يخرج من المرأة فهوإما   دم حيض أو دم إستحاضة .   أو دم بسبب مرض ما كالقرحة مثلا  .**فهذا بخصوص النساء اكثرمن الرجال. أما الرجل فليس من عادة أن يحيض أو يستحاض فحكم دمه غير حكم دم المرأة التى تحيض أو تستحاض.**ولذلك المذهب الشافعى فى هذه النقطة أوسع المذاهب حيث قال خروج الدم لا ينقض الوضوء مهما كان كثيرا* * ونقيضه المذهب الحنفى ينقض مهما كان قليلا* * والوسط مذهب الإمام أحمد ومالك أيضا أن كان كثيرا نقض وإلا لم ينقض .* *والراجح فى ذلك المذهب الشافعى لاننى لا أتصور فى العادة دما كثيرا أكثر من قصة ذلك الرجل الحارث الذى قام يحرث الرسول والجماعة وهم نائمون فى السفر .**و بالنظر إلى أننا قادمون على شهر الصيام شهر رمضان المبارك إن شاء الله تعالى ، رأينا أن نغتنم هذه المناسبة وان نورد عليكم    ونبين لكم بعض الأحاديث التى وردت في كتاب الصيام من كتاب** بلوغ المرام من أحاديث الأحكام للحافظ أحمد بن حجر العسقلانى .**قال رحمه الله كتاب الصيام – عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم :** " لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم ولا يومين إلا رجلاً كان يصوم صوما فليصمه " متفق عليه ،      * * في هذا الحديث نهى صريح عن التقدم بين يدى رمضان بصوم يوم أو أكثر من يوم ، وهذا من باب المحافظة على المقدار المفروض في الصيام ،  ذلك هو شهر رمضان فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يزيد على رمضان سواء بالتقدم أو بالتأخر يوماً أو يومين .**وهذا الحديث في الواقع ، وإن كان جاء خاصا في النهى عن التقدم وعن وصل أيام من شهر شعبان بشهر رمضان* *ففيه تلميح قوى إلى أنه لا يجوز الزيادة على العبادة المفروضة* * هذا حكم صريح في النهى على أن يتقدم رجل بصوم يوم أو يومين بين يدى رمضان ويدخل في هذا بلا شك صوم يوم الشك كما سيأتى في الحديث التالى ، فهذا النهى عن تقدم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين ، يؤكد وجوب المحافظة على العبادة كما شرعت بدون زيادة أو نقص ، فالذى فرضه الله عز وجل على عباده المؤمنين إنما هو صوم شهر رمضان ، قد يكون تارة ثلاثين يوما ، وقد يكون تارة تسعة وعشرون يوماً فلا يجوز أن يتقدم بصوم يوم أو يومين خشية أن يصبح رمضان أكثر من ثلاثين يوما مع الزمن ، مع مضى الزمن ومضى العهد بالمسلمين على العلم بالكتاب والسنة.**فأقول أنه في الوقت الذى هذا الحديث ينهى نهيا صريحا عن التقدم بين يدى رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين ، كذلك كل عبادة لا يجوز أن يتقدمها كما أنه لا يجوز أن يصل بها ما ليس منها من العبادات والطاعات الأخرى ، فلابد من الفصل الذى يحقق استقلال هذا الصوم المفروض ألا وهو صوم رمضان ، لابد من الفصل بإفطار قبله وبعده ، يتحقق أن هذا الفرض هو فرض رمضان فقط ، لا يتقدمه شئ و لا يوصل به شئ .**ومن هذا القبيل تماما ما جاء في صحيح مسلم* *من نهى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يصل فرض الجمعة بالسنة التى بعدها فأمر بالفصل بين الفرض والتطوع إما بالكلام وإما بالخروج والإنصراف ، نهى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام عن وصل الفرض بالسنة التى بعده* * هذا أيضا من باب سد الذريعة أن يوصل بالفرض ما ليس منه ، فيوم الجمعة بصورة خاصة وكل الفرائض بصورة عامة ، ينبغى بعد السلام الفصل إما بالخروج وتغيير المكان وإما أن تتكلم مع صاحبك بكلام عادى ، تحقيقاً للفصل* *علما ، أن الأمر كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام بالنسبة للصلاة تحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم ، يعنى يحل لك ما كان حرام من قبل في الصلاة بمجرد قولك السلام عليكم ورحمة الله في التسليمة الأولى** ولكن من باب التأكيد لهذا الفصل لأكثر من السلام ، ومن باب سد الذريعة أن يوصل بهذه الفريضة وهى فريضة الصلاة شيئ ليس منها أكد الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام  على المصلي أن يتكلم أو أن ينصرف ، يمين ، يسار ، أمام  أو خلف ، كل هذا يؤكد هذا الأمر الذى أمر به الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ألا يتقدم بين يدى رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين ، ليبقى شهر رمضان بدون زيادة عليه كما أنه لا يجوز النقص منه والزايد كما يقوم العامة أخو الناقص.**  لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم ولا يومين ، هل هذا النهى على إطلاقه ؟؟**يقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام جوابا على هذا السؤال :* *إلا رجل كان يصوم صوما فليصمه، هذا الإستثناء يوضح أن النهى السابق إنما هو خاص بمن يتعمد التقدم بين يدي رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين** أما إنسان آخر له نظام من الصيام ، مثلا أن يكون من عادته اتباع السنة المعروفة أن يصوم من كل أسبوع يوم الإثنين ويوم الخميس ، فاتفق أن جاء يوم الخميس وكان ذلك قبل رمضان بيوم، فهل يدخل في هذا النهى – لا تقدموا رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين؟؟؟ الجواب لا ، إلا رجل كان يصوم صوما فليصمه ، فهذا الذى اعتاد هذا الصيام المشروع له أن يتقدم رمضان بمثل هذا الصيام لأنه لم يتقصد هذا التقدم وكأن المقصود مباشرة بهذا النهى هو صيام يوم الشك الذى سيأتى الحديث الخاص فيه ،** لأن الذي يصوم يوم الشك يصوم اليوم الذى هو بين يدى رمضان ولم يثبت بعد أن هذا اليوم أى يوم الشك أنه من رمضان ، فيصومه احتياطا ،** وفتح باب الإحتياط في الدين هو فتح لباب كبير من الزيادة في الدين ، وهذا في الواقع له أمثلة كثيرة في بعض الأحكام الفقهية .**لعلكم تعلمون أن  بعض المذاهب توجب على من صلى يوم الجمعة أن يصلى بعد الفراغ منها ظهرا ، بعض المذاهب توجب ذلك ، لكن مذاهب أخرى لا توجبه من باب  ما يوجبه المذهب الأول** وهو إن لم تصح الصلاة تلك فتصلى هذه ، ولكن هذا المذهب الآخر يقول أنه هناك شروط  فيها خلاف إذا توفرت صحة الصلاة وإذا لم تتوفر لم تصح الصلاة ، فمن باب الإحتياط يحسن أن يصلى بعد الجمعة صلاة  الظهر ، هذا الإحتياط يؤدى لقائله إلى مخالفة ما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة الا وهو أن الله عز و جل إما فرض في كل يوم وليلة خمس صلوات ،* *وإلى مخالفة نص آخر وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام " لا صلاة في يوم مرتين "**ولذلك لا يجوز أن يتقدم الإنسان على الحكم المنصوص عليه في الشرع من باب الإحتياط أو من باب ما يقوله العامة "زيادة الخير خير" لا خير بعد ما شرع الله عز وجل على لسان نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام  من الخير .**الخلاصة : هذا الحديث في الوقت الذي ينهى المسلم أن يتقدم بين يدى رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين يوضح أنه لا مانع من صيام ما كان معتاداً له قبل رمضان ، إذا كان له عادة مثلا أن يصوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر فجاء رمضان فله أن يصوم هذه الثلاثة أيام  له أن يصوم يومين ، له أن يصوم يوم واحد ، مادام أنه لم يتقصد الصيام من أجل رمضان لأن رمضان محدود أيامه إنما هو صام تنفيذا لتلك العادة المشروعة التى كان عليها .**إذن هذا الحديث المتفق على صحته بين العلماء يشمل مباشرةً ما اختلف فيه العلماء من صوم يوم الشك ، صوم يوم الشك منهم من يقول بشرعيته أيضا احتياطا ومنهم من يقول لا يشرع صيامه ، الحديث الذى سبق دليل* *ويؤيد هذا القول الذي يقول بعدم شرعية صوم يوم الشك  ، ذلك لأنه سيأتى في الأحاديث الصحيحة أن رمضان يثبت بالرؤية ، فإن لم يكن هناك رؤية فإتمام الشهر أى شهر شعبان ثلاثين يوما فلماذا يصوم الإنسان يوم الشك ؟ * * لذلك عقب المصنف ابن حجر رحمه الله الحديث السابق بحديث ثانٍ وهو قوله وعن عمار بن ياسر رضى الله عنه قال :* *"من صام اليوم الذي يُشَكُ فيه فقد عصى أبى القاسم"* * ذكره البخارى تعليقاً ووصله الخمسة وصححه بن خزيمة وبن حبان .**والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------

